# No Tent at BTS



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian just informed me that the tent will not be up for the show! Not sure what to do, I do not have any canopy. I have no desire to sit out in the hot sun for four days! If we cannot come up with any kind of a solution, I am pulling out.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

I just looked at the extended forecast. 89 degrees on Thursday, 86 degrees on Friday and 82 degrees on Sat. It is going to be warm. 

I have one 10 x 10 canopy I can bring. 

Will the convention center still provide chairs and tables? 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder if the canopy got torn up pretty bad by the ****-winds we had this winter?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

Did Brian give you a reason why they would not provide a tent?


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian left a message/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif He said it was something to do with the fire department. I don't know if it had to do with the live steam. I do know that they have said that the tent was illegal for the convention center. I called Brian and left a message and will talk with him further on the issue. I do know that he won't provide any kind of shade, I went thru that with him at the QM. When I talk to him, I will try for inside and see if that flies.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope INSIDE will fly.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob, 

Just saw the post about the "no tent." A couple of thoughts if there is a possibility for doing the show. 

Questions..... 

Is the tent gone or won't the FD allow the live steamers under it? 
If the tent is there and the FD won't allow the track under it, does Brian have another spot to set up? 
If there's another place to set up, could you use 3 or more 10 x 10's? Tommy has one and I just called Duncan and he said we could use his 3. Also talked with JJ and he can bring Duncan's to Ontario. 

Just thoughts.... If it's still a go, there'll 3 of us to help Thursday early afternoon to get 'er set up


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

Just a thought-How about the open hallway at the hall entrance on the east(?) side? That area might get the attention of the general public and interest in live steam.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

What I remember about the convention tent is that it is considered a temporary structure. It is only allowed up for a certain amount of time, then they have to take it down. After some time passes, they can put it up again, temporarily. As for the amount of time it is allowed up and how long it has to be down, I don't know. I guess we just got lucky last year. 

Tomy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, I can bring a 10' x 10' canopy.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh-oh! This sux!!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy has a good question....no tent could mean no tables and chairs out there...which are kinda essential for live steam ops. It also means the steam tracks are kinda exposed at night. What is the security situation? 

For those concerned about the BYOL thing on Saturday by the steam track...we'll find a spot to get together...in shade I hope. 

Does anyone know the booth number that Shad got...and is it on the end next to the indoor layouts?


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
Table and chairs are not the issue at this time. The convention was very generous with them last year. Much more so than the QM


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, talked to Brian just a little while ago. The tent was taken down because the new fire marshal who did not approve of it; it had nothing to do with live steam. There is no chance that we can be inside. It would require Brian to hire a fire marshall to be present throughout the show. He told me that Del Oro cannot even have their forest fire module for the same reason. Brian told me that hiring a fire marshall is beyond his budget and has no intentions of doing that. 
So, we are still to be outside. Tables and chairs are not a problem, I asked. So, if we are to do this we will need canopies. I figure we will need at least three to four inside the track. A few outside the track would be nice for onlookers. Hopefully, we can put this together. 
Contact me a [email protected], my cell is (909)991-9974


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you guys can get this going. I really want to see the live steamers run at the show. Thanks


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Pardon me while I can understand the tent code issues, but the Del Oro issue sounds just plain stupid to me. 

Now if the Del Oro fire module isnt allowed, does that mean all smoke units on any trains in operation on the various layouts will have to be switched off??? 

Afterall doesnt the module use a standard smoke unit to generate the smoke? Sounds like way overzealous code enforcement to me. Sheesh! 

Maybe we'll get a nice case of June Gloom overcast for that weekend.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Same booth as last year.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just updated with Bob about Duncan's canopies..... JJ will pick them up and bring the 3 with him on Thursday. I'm going to bring 6-8 5 gallon buckets and a few tie down straps. We'll fill the buckets with water for weight. Anyone that could bring a few would be welcomed. Sounds like Tommy and Howard will each bring one for a total of 5 so far. That'll be good...  

Track will be set up in the same area as last year sans the Sprung Building... AKA the tent.. 
Bob says set up is planned for Thursday afternoon....


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

We got static last year from the Fire Marshall about the forest fire module on Del Oro Pacific. They even gave us static about the smoke units on our locomotives. The Fire Marshall over there is related to a hemorrhoid. 

John


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, 

Will see you all on Thursday afternoon. I will bring my canopy, but I ain't got nuthing to weigh it down with. So if somebody gots some weights, or buckets or empty gallon containers we can fill em and tie em to the canopies. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Please take some pictures of all this, as my budget was blown on the NGRC in AZ. Its a long way from here in Lower Slower Delaware. 
Enjoy the show everyone. 
Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Paul. It was good meeting you at the Dynamite Rio Verde longest train. We should be able to post images throughout the show.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, will we have Internet access at the booth this year?


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Just as info. there will be a karati tourniment going on at the same time as the BTS. The reason that I know this is that my daughter, son in law and grandsons will be competeing on Sunday. So I will be there for 2 events. See you guys on Saturday and maybe Sunday.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Stan, that sounds good. It was interesting, you were the first person I met at WLT. I had hoped to meet you sometime during the convention, and I met you even before it started. The pictures will be great. I think the BTS for the western people is equal to the ECLSTS for us. Some time I will have to try and make the BTS. 
Paul


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

In order that the parties involved may adequately plan for the 2009 BTS Live Steam Layout setup, be advised (early enough to make other arrangements), that the SDRR will not be sending any EZ-Up canopies to Ontario in the future. 

As archaic as it may seem to some, I have an expectation that items that I loan out be returned in close to the same condition as they left. Since this was not the case in this instance, my further contributions should not be expected, nor requested.


----------

